# Feeling hot and shivery after embryo transfer



## Jbre (May 13, 2009)

I'm looking for some reassurance! I've just had natural frozen embryo transfer. My transfer day was friday with a 3 day embryo. The only drug I've taken is a half dose of pregnyl (hcg) yesterday to support implantation. I'm now in the dreaded 2 week wait. This afternoon I went for tea and cake with my mum and she said are you ok your face is scarlet red! I said I felt a bit warm but that it was probably being all wrapped up inside. 

Well I'm home now and I'm boiling. My face is red and I feel a little shivery, almost like before you get a cold. My temp is normal at 37.1c. Could it be the injection? or the embryo?

I'm so scared I'm going to get ill and it will ruin my chances. Has anyone else had these symptoms it would really put my mind at ease.

Thank you xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry I can't help you, does your clinic have an oncall number to ring for specialist advice.
Good luck with your cycle
Lx


----------

